
Deep Ocean 'Symphony' Identified - wglb
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/minke-whale-symphony_us_585476b7e4b0b3ddfd8cf915
======
Neliquat
" they believe "

So the title is dubious, as they 'think' they have.

Sloppy reporting on something otherwise interesting is a damn shame.

